# What are the most playful species of reptiles in Australia?



## CarlosTheSnake (Nov 18, 2021)

Are there any that love to play, or follow you around or show affection?


----------



## ElapidHooks (Nov 18, 2021)

Nope, unfortunately no reptiles show affection towards humans, some accept you, but no affection. Sorry if I sounded stubborn there  if you want something to potentially follow you around or cuddle with you, I'd get a bearded dragon, they can be quite fun and playfull at times. Hope this helps!


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Nov 18, 2021)

CarlosTheSnake said:


> Are there any that love to play, or follow you around or show affection?


I had a Stimson python that loved me so much, she would chase me around he room with her mouth open. Sweet little thing.


----------



## Susannah (Nov 20, 2021)

My frogs will jump all over me at feeding time - does that count?? Sticky kisses...?


----------



## dragonlover1 (Nov 20, 2021)

as elapidhooks says, a bearded dragon is possibly the most affectionate species. I have about 10 species and these would be the only ones that look forward to you being there, apart from my lace monitors


----------



## Python (Nov 22, 2021)

ElapidHooks said:


> Nope, unfortunately no reptiles show affection towards humans, some accept you, but no affection. Sorry if I sounded stubborn there  if you want something to potentially follow you around or cuddle with you, I'd get a bearded dragon, they can be quite fun and playfull at times. Hope this helps!


Thanks for the specific answer, just learned from it and thanks for sharing.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Nov 22, 2021)

I have to put in a qualifier, when I said Beardies, I specifically meant Central Bearded Dragons (Pogona vitticeps) and also Dwarf Bearded Dragons (P.minor) because Pygmy Bearded Dragons (P.henrylawsoni) are not very keen on handling . I have several of each and have had for years.


----------



## sherlock (Nov 23, 2021)

CarlosTheSnake said:


> Are there any that love to play, or follow you around or show affection?


Here's an example of a crocodile that did make friends with his rescuer. But I doubt you have the room for a 4 meter croc. as a friend. 

And I do recall a documentary about reptiles that showed a Komodo Dragon that did relax with visible pleasure when his keeper stroked him. 

So I'm sure there are some, my guess is a monitor of some sort. They are very intelligent animals.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Nov 23, 2021)

you're right about monitors ,here is my female lacie giving my ear a lick. I can give the male a cuddle but I don't think I'd trust him that close to my ear


----------



## kankryb (Nov 23, 2021)

Bluetongues are really friendly and easy to keep


----------



## NicG (Nov 25, 2021)

Not affection or playfulness, perhaps, but certainly enthusiasm ...


----------



## Vixen. (Nov 25, 2021)

Awwwww! That's absolutely adorable! Even if it's most likely just demanding food.... it's still nice to be noticed!


----------



## Seb_ridgy's (Nov 25, 2021)

Pythonguy1 said:


> I had a Stimson python that loved me so much, she would chase me around he room with her mouth open. Sweet little thing.


that's pretty cool



sherlock said:


> Here's an example of a crocodile that did make friends with his rescuer. But I doubt you have the room for a 4 meter croc. as a friend.
> 
> And I do recall a documentary about reptiles that showed a Komodo Dragon that did relax with visible pleasure when his keeper stroked him.
> 
> So I'm sure there are some, my guess is a monitor of some sort. They are very intelligent animals.



ridge tailed monitors are awesome fun and love playing with you. my pair love to run and jump up the stairs.


----------



## Friller2009 (Nov 26, 2021)

NicG said:


> Not affection or playfulness, perhaps, but certainly enthusiasm ...


That’s an awesome staircase! Did you make it yourself?


----------



## ElapidHooks (Nov 26, 2021)

NicG said:


> Not affection or playfulness, perhaps, but certainly enthusiasm ...


That's adorable! But yeah that staircase is wicked!!!!


----------



## Seb_ridgy's (Nov 26, 2021)

NicG said:


> Not affection or playfulness, perhaps, but certainly enthusiasm ...


sick staircase


----------



## NicG (Nov 26, 2021)

Friller2009 said:


> That’s an awesome staircase! Did you make it yourself?





ElapidHooks said:


> That's adorable! But yeah that staircase is wicked!!!!





Seb_ridgy's said:


> sick staircase


Turtle tank above staircase - constructed, no; designed, yes.
Thanks for the compliments. Might have to start another thread with photos (to avoid hijacking this one).


----------



## Friller2009 (Nov 26, 2021)

NicG said:


> Turtle tank above staircase - constructed, no; designed, yes.
> Thanks for the compliments. Might have to start another thread with photos (to avoid hijacking this one).


Please do!


----------

